# Anleitung und Lager gesucht



## hesinde2006 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe den Hinterbau meines Radon QLT Race 4.0 2009 zerlegt, leider weiß ich nichtmehr wo die ganzen Unterlegscheiben hinkommen.
Außerdem brauche ich neue Lager die es aber nicht H&S Bikeshop gibt.
Bin ratlos


----------



## zest (28. Mai 2012)

kugellager aller art findest du hier http://www.agrolager.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (29. Mai 2012)

Die Lager 6800RS, 6803-2RS und 698RS gibts bei Agrolager nicht.
Hat jemand ne Alternative ?


----------



## zest (29. Mai 2012)

such mal 61800  61803 und  619/8.
mess lieber noch mal nach aber das müsste passen


----------



## hesinde2006 (29. Mai 2012)

Hab die Lager jetzt bei Kistenpfennig in Koblenz für 43 Euro bestellt.
Fehlt nur noch die Sache mit den Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo hesinde,
beim unteren Schwinger müsstest du die Unterlegscheiben über die Metallhülsen links und rechts legen. 
Viele Grüße,
Radon Bikes


----------



## fissenid (31. Mai 2012)

Wurde schon viel drüber geschrieben...

hier

hier und hier


----------

